# Need help... Albino Cory's dying off one by one.



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had the same thing happen I killed way more Cory cats then I want to admit. I gave up. I even got s full detalie water report. There was nothing major about it. I am pretty sure it was a bactira infection that they had and gave to each other.

Some stocks of Cory can just be weak. You need to make sure the tank is really clean mainly the bottom. Mine did the same thing I thought they were fine then I found them dead. I treated them with a few different things nothing worked. I too was stumped. Mine were in a qt tank and I did daily water changes.

But I have since got a group that not only are doing well but spawned for me and I even have 2 baby's still from that spawn that was a year ago. 

The bronze corys are that hardy ones. Just let your sick ones all die off then wait a little bit and try and get some new Cory cats from a new store. Don't add any to your sick ones. I had good Luck when I started with all new corys.


----------



## Mog (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I'm planning on doing... but I would still like to know what's affecting them. It's sad to see them die off one by one.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Coming from a big chain LFS, sounds like there's some disease going around. In maybe 6-7 purchases from PetSmart, I have only once gone without at least one loss, and twice lost all of them, also one by one over a period of several days.

Unless you know the source quarantined them for a period of weeks before selling them to you, always always always quarantine fish before putting them into a community tank.

The problem is that stock comes in quickly and many (or all) of the tanks share the same water. It's therefore really easy for any disease to be transferred to virtually every tank in the store.

I've read that the immune systems of bottom feeders may be stronger than that of column swimmers. I don't know if this is true, but it's also possible that they are susceptible to certain different bacteria, parasites, and fungi than other fish, which may be the reason other fish in the tank weren't affected.

In the future, consider quarantining all new fish in a small tank and immediately treating for a variety of potential diseases.


----------



## Mog (Apr 5, 2011)

I purchased a quarantine tank just for that reason. I introduced 90% of the stock from the same Petco (after my fishless cycle completed), so at that time, didn't see the point to quarantine them  Figured if they had a disease, most likely, they all would regardless.

From this point on, I'll definitely quarantine.


----------

